# Taking a fall from the net: can it cause red fins?



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Unfortunatly, one of my fish jumped out of his net, and fell to the carpet. The fall was not too far, and he was quickly picked up with wet hands as to not damage his mucus coating further, and put back into the tank he was being moved to. Then quickly checked the fish for anything sticking to him, and remove it from the tank. The next thing I did was test the ammonia in both tanks (the one he came from, and the one he went to), and it does look like my ammonia in both is around 0.25 or so. I recently added medication to both tanks (PraziPro for flukes) but I don't know if that affects ammonia levels. When I tested a few days ago, ammonia was at 0.

Anyways, the fin redness is limited to certain parts of the fish: about one forth of the bottom part of the tail fin, and a vein or two on the front part of the dorsal fin. No other visable damage or scratches, no loss of appatite, no loss of socialness with other fish.

Is there anything I can do? I assume a water change would be useful, with a small dose of the medication to replace the medication I'd take away, but could the redness have been caused by the fall? Any other suggestions?


 I need a bigger net, apparently.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Melafix & Pimafix to retard infections, and maybe a bit of salt depending on the species. That should take care of it okay.


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

Melafix and Pimafix are good ideas =D

The fish seems to be doing much better today. The redness in his tail is subsiding, and I'm reading water for a water change later today. He's still social, hungry, and all around normal. =)


----------

